# Immer mehr Unsinn...



## RedZack (12. Februar 2002)

Den Menschen fällt einfach nichts sinnvolles mehr ein. Egal. Dann packen wir das Netz eben voll mit unsinnigen Seiten. Heute bin ich auf http://www.auktionstausch.de gestoßen. Der Domainname lässt tief blicken. Das System ist ähnlich dem der Besuchertauschanbieter. Ich glotz mir 20 Sek. die Auktionen von jemandem an - biete mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mit - und der schaut sich dann 20 Sek. meine Auktionen an und bietet wahrscheinlich nicht mit.

Weitere Punkte die für die hohe Qualität des Services stehen:
Bis jetzt sind ganze 107 User angemeldet  
Das Skript ist exclusiv nur für auktiostausch.de geschrieben worden. Ne ne... für 99€ zu kaufen.


----------



## Christoph (15. Februar 2002)

ICH BIN DABEI!!!!   *LOL!!!

so ein SCHEI|ß

cu


----------



## Hellknight (16. Februar 2002)

lol das ist ja das letzte.


----------



## Interritor (16. Februar 2002)

JA das Netz verkommt leider immer mehr zum Müllhaufen in dem man[n] manchmal sehr lange suchen muss bis das richtige gefunden wurde, bei er suche wird man[n] dann noch Tausen Popups voll gedröhnt


----------



## nils11 (17. Februar 2002)

**lol*...*

*lol*, das ist ja wohl echt das allerletzte %) .


----------



## Mandrake (29. März 2002)

wie war das, über soundsoviel tausend seiten kommen täglich dazu, das kann ja nix werden


----------



## nils11 (29. März 2002)

*hehe...*

hehe, wer hat denn diesen uralten beitrag wieder rausgekramt ;-)  .


----------



## RedZack (29. März 2002)

Find ich klasse! Wenn die alten Beiträge einfach in Vergessenheit geraten würden könnte man sie auch einfach löschen, oder?


----------



## nils11 (29. März 2002)

*jo...*

solange es unterhaltsame beiträge sind   .


----------



## Mandrake (29. März 2002)

meint ihr meinen?????


----------



## nils11 (29. März 2002)

*hä...*

nö, ich meinte dieses ganze thema hier allgemein.


----------



## Mandrake (29. März 2002)

axooooo, if web=unsinn then SHUTDOWN!!!!


----------



## nils11 (29. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mandrake _
> *axooooo, if web=unsinn then SHUTDOWN!!!! *


...

hab zwar keine ahnung, was du damit meinst, aber es wird schon stimmen ;-)   %) (ich liebe smileys   ).


----------



## Cypher (29. März 2002)

*hm...*

moin,

eigentlich müsste es auch,  web == unsinn heißen,...
den web = unsinn wäre eine Wertzuweißung. 

web == unsinn ist ein Vergleich...

...um etwas Nachdruck zuverleihen wäre shutdown -h now sinnvoller


----------



## Mandrake (30. März 2002)

sorry cypher, aber mit dem zeug kenn ich mich net so gut aus, bin grad dabei c++ zu lernen, un das erst seit zwei wochen, also habt nachsicht mit mir.


----------



## nils11 (30. März 2002)

*hehe...*

hehe, bitte ins programming-forum verschieben   .


----------



## Mandrake (8. April 2002)

schon gut, war nur en ausrutscher
das schlimmste ist, die betrieber der suchmaschinen nehmen jeden müll in ihre datenbank auf, d.h. wenn man mal was sucht kann es passieren das man nicht das findet was man eigentlich sucht...meine erfahrung jedenfalls


----------



## DarkLordSilver (8. April 2002)

argh wie doof muss mann sein.......diese welt îst eindeutig am verblöden......leider


----------



## nils11 (8. April 2002)

**lol*...*



> _Original geschrieben von DarkLordSilver _
> *argh wie doof muss mann sein.......diese welt îst eindeutig am verblöden......leider  *


...

*lol*  ...


----------



## DarkLordSilver (8. April 2002)

tja das ist leider eine tatsache.........


----------



## nils11 (8. April 2002)

*tja...*

tja, zum glück gibt es ja noch einige ausnahmen  ;-) .


----------



## DarkLordSilver (8. April 2002)

sag an:


----------



## nils11 (8. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DarkLordSilver _
> *sag an: *


...

na ich zum beispiel   .


----------



## DarkLordSilver (9. April 2002)

ok lass wir gelten............ tutorials.de ist wirklich nicht daneben.........


----------



## nils11 (9. April 2002)

*nö...*

vom niveau her spielt tutorials.de eher schon in der oberen liga mit. also was die foren angeht.


----------



## Christoph (9. April 2002)

tja, wenn ich mir DarkLordSilver´s Poste´s ansehe bezweifle ich diese Aussage wohl sehr!


----------



## nils11 (9. April 2002)

**lol*...*



> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *tja, wenn ich mir DarkLordSilver´s Poste´s ansehe bezweifle ich diese Aussage wohl sehr! *


...

*lol*...naja, ausnahmen gibt es immer wieder   .


----------



## DarkLordSilver (9. April 2002)

*ooooooooooch......*

ich geb mir aber immer mühe.................. ihr seit so gemein


----------



## Christoph (9. April 2002)

nope,
du bist ja schon ein Wiederspruch in dir!
TECHNOROCKER!


----------



## nils11 (9. April 2002)

*hehe...*

technorock ist halt die neueste musikrichtung. techno produziert mit e-gitarren und so weiter *lol*   .


----------



## DarkLordSilver (9. April 2002)

jo das kommt vonem lied namens tekknorocker....und da ich techno und metal höre, erschien mir das passend..... 

aber hört auf mich fertigzumachen.......sonst hol ich meine brüder


----------



## Christoph (9. April 2002)

technorockers too??????????


----------



## DarkLordSilver (9. April 2002)

nee eh ned ich hab gar keine brüder nur schwestern.........aba argh haste was gegen technorocker? sind ja auch nur freaks.......


----------



## Christoph (9. April 2002)

mmmh, auchs nur phreaks?

ich bin kein Phreak!


----------



## nils11 (9. April 2002)

*hä...*

hab zwar keine hanung, wie man rock und techno gleichzeitg gut finden kann, aber macht ja nix.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (9. April 2002)

@ hochi doch biste! einduetig  
@nils11 dochdoch ist ganz einfach  *NZNZNZNZNZ**schrammel**NZNZNZNZNZ*


----------



## Christoph (9. April 2002)

mmmmmmhhhhhh,
was ist *freaksein*?????

schei|ß grundsatzdiskussionen!


----------



## nils11 (9. April 2002)

*äh...*

gute frage: ich glaub darklordsilver weiß es selbst nicht   .


----------



## Mandrake (9. April 2002)

nur dummgewäsch hier


----------



## DarkLordSilver (10. April 2002)

argh!!! bin ich so leicht durchschaubar?!?!? 

ne iss wirklich so ich kann dir keine antwort geben...freak ist man oder nicht..... 

du bist es...


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*aha...*



> _Original geschrieben von Mandrake _
> *nur dummgewäsch hier *


...

dann guck dir mal deine beiträge an. die sind qualitativ auch nicht viel hochwertiger   .


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DarkLordSilver _
> *argh!!! bin ich so leicht durchschaubar?!?!?
> 
> ne iss wirklich so ich kann dir keine antwort geben...freak ist man oder nicht.....
> ...


...

cool, wusst ich noch gar nicht  ;-) ...


----------



## Mandrake (10. April 2002)

freak ist man, meiner meinung nach, wenn man sich extrem von der menge abhebt


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mandrake _
> *freak ist man, meiner meinung nach, wenn man sich extrem von der menge abhebt. *


...

sehr gelungene definition   .


----------



## RedZack (10. April 2002)

Ist schon interessant was aus einem Thema werden kann... was hat das noch mit dem ersten Posting zu tun *grinz* - die Postings entwickeln regelrecht ein Eigenleben...


----------



## DarkLordSilver (10. April 2002)

ahhhh hilfe ahhhhhh ES LEBT!!!!  ahhhh es versucht mich zu fressen ahhhhhhh HILFE!!!  
sorry das musse eifach sein


----------



## Christoph (11. April 2002)

> freak ist man, meiner meinung nach, wenn man sich extrem von der menge abhebt.



Wer oder was bezeichnest du die menge?


----------



## DarkLordSilver (11. April 2002)

> schei|ß grundsatzdiskussionen!



so ist es....

aber ist trotzdem ne interessante frage.....ich glaub die menge ist........naja die normalen leute halt...hmmm schwierige definition...


----------



## nils11 (11. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RedZack _
> *Ist schon interessant was aus einem Thema werden kann... was hat das noch mit dem ersten Posting zu tun *grinz* - die Postings entwickeln regelrecht ein Eigenleben... *


...

der titel des threads lautet nicht umsonst "Immer mehr Unsinn..."   .


----------



## Mandrake (11. April 2002)

zu "der menge" würde ich die leute zählen, die mit der kleidung herumlaufen die man auch sonst überall im jeden geschäft sieht, "freaks" hingegen sehen da schon anders aus, extrem gefärbte haare (signalfarben), nietenbänder (hab ich auch), punks oder metalheads eben, un nicht die ewgi grau bis schwarzen anzüge der bänker und geschäftsleute...oder?


----------



## Christoph (11. April 2002)

mmmmh, komisch! dann bin ich ja ein Zwitter==> oder vielleicht schizo!

in der Freizeit zieh ich das an was mir gefällt(skatetrousers, NIETEN RULEZZZ) allso nach deiner meinung= punkmäßig.

hör ja auch nur punk!


im job muss ich dann in 2Wochen jeden Tag mit Anzug und Krawatte kommen! EIN HORROR!!!


----------



## DarkLordSilver (11. April 2002)

hmmm ir gehts genau so....ich muss zwar keine kravatte tragen aber es soll anständig ausehen und das ist schon schlimm genug!! aber sonst trag ich auch gerne ausgefallene sachen... t-shirts & shorts im winter  lang haare   usw. 

aba nur so....n anzug anner party kann scho extrem style haben...hab ich auch schon ausprobiert  

@ nils11 
argh! der letzte satz in deiner sig ist vom mir !! und nicht von c.bird!! *sichaufdenschwanzgetreutenfühl*


----------



## nils11 (11. April 2002)

*ups...*

ups, ok darklordsilver, ich ändere es  .

@hochi: skateboarding rulez  ;-) .


----------



## nexus (11. April 2002)

Um zum Thema Immer mehr Unsinn im Netz zurückzukommen. 
Ich finde das echt schrecklich, denn unnötiger Traffic belastet das Netz und die Nerven der User. 
So z.B. denke ich da mal an Signaturen die gegen jede Netikette bzw. gegen jeden Verstand verstossen, indem sie viel zu lang sind und somit jeden Thread kaputtmachen. 
Das sage ich jetzt ohne an jemand bestimmten zu denken.


----------



## nils11 (11. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nexus _
> *Um zum Thema Immer mehr Unsinn im Netz zurückzukommen.
> Ich finde das echt schrecklich, denn unnötiger Traffic belastet das Netz und die Nerven der User.
> So z.B. denke ich da mal an Signaturen die gegen jede Netikette bzw. gegen jeden Verstand verstossen, indem sie viel zu lang sind und somit jeden Thread kaputtmachen.
> Das sage ich jetzt ohne an jemand bestimmten zu denken.  *


...

nun zufrieden   ???


----------



## nexus (11. April 2002)

Wenn mal man davon absieht, dass ich keinen Sinn in den Fragezeichen sehe, JA  

Ansonsten,  könnte ein Mod vielleicht diesen Thread hier mal wieder nach oben hohlen ?
Vielleicht werden so noch ein paar andere bekehrt. 

MFG
nexus


----------



## nils11 (11. April 2002)

*hm...*

hm, der thread ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. dabei les ich schon immer im internen.


----------



## RedZack (11. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils11 _
> *...
> 
> der titel des threads lautet nicht umsonst "Immer mehr Unsinn..."   . *




Der Titel passt hier jetzt besser als zum eigentlich Thema


----------



## nils11 (12. April 2002)

**lol*...*



> _Original geschrieben von RedZack _
> *Der Titel passt hier jetzt besser als zum eigentlich Thema  *


...

da hat wohl jemand schon vorrausgedacht   .


----------



## DarkLordSilver (12. April 2002)

> da hat wohl jemand schon vorrausgedacht




ja kannst denn nicht hellsehen?


----------



## RedZack (12. April 2002)

Jetzt wo es eh alle wissen... ja, ich kann hellsehen, aber sowas an die große Glocke hängen ist nicht mein Stil.


----------



## nils11 (12. April 2002)

**lol*...*



> _Original geschrieben von RedZack _
> *Jetzt wo es eh alle wissen... ja, ich kann hellsehen, aber sowas an die große Glocke hängen ist nicht mein Stil. *


...

*lol*,alles klar. dann sag mal, wann die v4 rauskommt   .


----------



## RedZack (12. April 2002)

Schweigepflicht


----------



## nils11 (13. April 2002)

**lol*...*

*lol*, denk dir lieber ne bessere ausrede aus   .


----------



## RedZack (13. April 2002)

Nein das ist echt so... wenn ich den Termin rausgebe dann kommen die Admins und Mods bei euch vorbei und beseitigen euch. Und das will ich nu ned verantworten - also das tutorials.de wieder von vorne anfangen muss *grinz*


----------



## nils11 (13. April 2002)

*naja...*

naja, ganz so wird es wohl doch nicht sein   .


----------

